# Refridgerating Elastic?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got a fridge inthe garage for beer and pop was wondering keeping elastic in it will lenthen life from dry rot ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

crapshot said:


> got a fridge inthe garage for beer and pop was wondering keeping elastic in it will lenthen life from dry rot ?


what most people dont realize is that cold dries out things. you live in MI. you are familiar with the effects on your skin, even bread left for a while in a plastic container will get hard.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

crapshot said:


> got a fridge inthe garage for beer and pop was wondering keeping elastic in it will lenthen life from dry rot ?


Don't know slingshots yet, but I do know physics. Bad idea. In a sealed zip lock bag or some other sealed packaging with as little air as possible and out of the light. If it gets cold where you live I wouldn't even leave it in the garage when it's real cold. Cool is good. 40-50 degrees F.

Bruno D:=


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't know how long you plan to keep the stuff. I have latex tubing that has been kept in a zip top plastic bag with all the air squeezed out that I could by hand. It was sitting in a drawer, in the dark, for about 25 years. It seems to be none the worse for that. My slingshot crossbow was sitting in a box in the basement for 20+ years, and the latex tube bands on it are still fine ... I can still cock it and fire it. Exposure to light and air are the worst enemies.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I`d have to agree with Charles,,,I`ve kept bands and tubes for 20+ years in cool areas contained in airtight zip-lock bags and cased in plastic buckets...no problems...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got my 1745's today and fridged them, taking them out now... thanks again fellas


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Charles that method of getting air out of the bag is working well enough for you. However, if you or anyone out there would like to do a better job of it take a zip lock type of plastic bag (others can be made to work) and seal whatever inside. Then make a small hole in the bag. A drinking straw cut to give a point at one end is ideal to make the hole as the next step requires the straw. Insert the straw and suck the air out of the bag. Have a piece of tape ready and on withdrawing the straw seal the hole with the tape immediately. This is also good for reducing the size of bags for storage/carry as well as making the suitable for under water carry. A trick I picked up in the military. I keep my rubber in the dark but will transfer them to air tight bags. Thanks.


----------

